# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Մահ «մաքուր» սննդից

## Second Chance

Քաղաքակրթության զարգացմանը զուգընթաց ավելի ու ավելի շատ մթերքներ շրջանառության մեջ դրվեցին, որոնք այսպես կոչված «մաքրված» են ՝ սպիտակ շաքար, սպիտակ հաց, զտված ձեթ:
     Մարդկան գիտակցության մեջ արմատավորվել է այն համոզվածությունը, թե սննդի բոլոր տարատեսակները պետք է «*լավացնել*» , «*զտել*», «*մաքրել*»: Հիշում եմ 40-ական թվականների կյանքի մասին պատմող մի ֆիլմ, ուր հերոսը, սեղանին դնելով սպիտակ հացը, գոհունակությամբ ասում է.
   -Ապրեցինք մինչ այսօր:
   Հացը մեր հանապազօրյա՝, այդքն գովերգված, սրբության խորհրդանիշի հասցված, պատկառանքով շրջապատված, մեզ առողջություն չի պարգևում, այլ հիվանդությունների է հասցնում: Դա ես չեմ ասում, այլ գիտական դիտարկումները, ուրիշ ժողովուրդների կենսափորձը: Ինչպես կարելի է լիարժեք ցորենի հատիկից պոկել, դեն գցել արտաքին բարձրարժեք շերտերը, որոնք բնությունը նախատեսել է միջուկի/օսլայի/ մարսման համար : Սպիտակ հացը օսլան է՝ զրկված կենդանության հատկանիշներից: Այսքանը դեռ ոչինչ, հացի թխման ժամանակ օգտագործված սննդային հավելյալ նյութերը՝ փխրունացնող, ուռցնող, համ տվող, քաղցրացնող / իսկ շաքարը և օսլան անհամատեղելի են /, աղիացնող նյութերը դրոժի հետ միասին հացը մեր հանապազօրյա դարձնում են հիվանդածին:
Մարդկության մեծագույն մոլորություններից են սննդի «մաքրումը ու «զտումը» : Դրանում մեղքի իր մեծ բաժինն ունի գիտությունը, որը շտապելով եզրակացություններ անել, չկարողացավ հեռուն տեսնել կամ զոհ գնալով քաղքական պատվերների ու բիզնեսի ճնշմանը, սխալ ու վնասակար գաղափարներ է արմատավորել մարդկանց ապրելակերպում: բայց ամեն ինչ դեռ կորած չէ, հիվանդություններից  մահացությունների տխուր վիճակագրությունը պետք է որ ցույց տա Նոր Աշխարհի ճանապարհը:
      Հացամթերքները , կաթը, միսը, ենթարկվում են բազմատեսակ ամբողջական  «բարելավման»՝ խառնվում են նյութեր, որոնք փոխում են համը, պաշպանում են միկրոբների հարձակումներից, փոխում են տեսքը, հեշտացնում են արտադրական պրոցեսը:  Բայց այդ նույթերը ուղղակիորեն վատթարացնում են առողջությունը: Օրինակ պանրի չփչանալու համար  1լ կաթին 300մգ սելիտրա են խառնում, երշիկին վարդագույն տեսք տալու համար՝ 0.02%նիտրիտ և այլն: Տարիների ընթացքում այս նյութերը կուտակվելով սկսում են սկիզբ դնել բազմաթիվ հիվանդությունների:

Վ. Շ» Ասլանյան «Ապրեցեք առողջ»
Շարունակելի

----------

eduard30 (06.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.09.2012)

----------


## Second Chance

Միկրոօրգանիզմների կենսաբանությունից գիտենք, որ մի տեսակի միկրոբների գործունեության արգասիքները հաճախ թունավոր են ուրիշ միկրոբների համար,իսկ քիչ քանակներով ճնշում են դրանց աճը: Հացը իրենից ներկայացնելով դրոժների գործունեության արգասիք, որն սկսում ենք օգտագործել շատ վաղ հասկից մեծ քանակներով, ճնշում ոչնչացնում է մարդու աղիքների բնական միկրոֆլոերան և ստեղծում է իր միկրոմթնոլորտը, որը սակայն լրիվ չի համապատասխանում օրգանիզմի պահանջներին, որի հետևանքով էլ առաջանում են _դիսբակտերիոզը_, _երիկամների հիվանդությունները_, _քաղցկեղը_:
              Ճշտված է, որ հացամթերքների /հատկապես սպիտակ ալյուրից պատրաստված/ խիստ շատ օգտագործումը օրգանիզմում հակում է առաջացնում ընկնավորության, խոցերի, լյարդի ցիրոզի, քրոնիկ նեֆրիտի, կոկորդի , բերանի, կերակրափողի ու ստամոքսի քաղցկեղի, թոքախտի նկատմամբ: Լավաշը հացի համեմատությամբ ավելի քիչ խմորասնկեր է պարունակում:
             Գիտությունը ժամանակին հույս ուներ իդեալական սնունդ ստեղծել սննդային կոմպոննենտները սննդային մասսայից զատելւ, «*անպետքը»* դեն գցելու ճանապարհով: Եվ նույնիսկ հիմնվելով այս սխալ գաղափարի վրա գուշակություններ էին անում, թե զտված սնունդը ծամելու կարիք չի ունենա, ու ապագա սերունդները ատամներ չեն ունենա, կկրճատվի աղեստամոքսային տրակտի երկարությունը, քիչ ֆիզիկական աշխատանք կատարելու հետևանքով կխոխվի մարմնի կառուցվածքը և այլն...
       Գաղափարներն օդում թևածեցին 50-ականների վերջին, փորձերը տևեցին մինչև 70-ական թվականները  և եզրակացությունը այն էր, որ ինչքան «*մաքրվում», «զտվում*»  ու տարրական մասնիկների է բաժանվում, այնքան կորցնում է իր սննդային արժեքները ու օրանիզմի համար վնասակար է դառնում: :Smile: 
    Գիտությունը ընդունեց իր մոլորությունը, բայց այդ գաղափարները հասցրեցին արմատավորվել սննդի արտադրության, դիետոլոգիայի դասագրքերի ու մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ… :Sad: 

Շարունակելի

----------


## total_abandon

Ես չեի էլ պատկերացնում, որ այդպիսի բան կարող է կատարվել սննդամթերքի հետ կապված, շատ հետաքրքիր է... շարունակություն :Goblin:

----------


## Second Chance

Մեկ անգամ չէ, որ նորույթն սկզբում ուրախացրել է, հետո հիասթափացրել… Այդպես պատահեց նաև _շաքարի_ հետ: Տարբեր երկրների գիտնականների երկարատև ուսումնասիրությունները հանգեցրին այն եզրակացության, որ պետք է խիստ կրճատել շաքարի օգտագործումը:  
Հիմա կարևորի մասին,  *շաքարը մաքուր քիմիական նյութ է*՝ սախարոզա, որպեսզի այն յուրացվի, նրան պետք է ինչ որ նյութ կպչի որ շաքարին աղիի պատից տանի-հասցնի արյան մեջ, հասցնի «հասցեատիրոջը» և ինքը պոկվի անջատվի ու հեշտությամբ արտաթորվի : Բնական սննդի մեջ այդ ամենը կա , իսկ մաքուր շաքարը չունի: Եվ մեր օրգանիզմը իրենից/ ատամներից, արյունից, հյուսվածքներից/, ի վնաս առողջության զատում է այդ նյութը որ յուրացնի շաքարը: Վերջին 10-15 տարում բոլոր զարգացած երկրներում կտրուկ աճել է շաքարախտով հիվանդների թիվը: Մոսկվայում 70-ական թվականներին կար 40 000 հիվանդ, 90ականնների վերջին 122 000: Այս վիճակագրության մեծագույն մեղավորը  շաքարն է ՝ *«սպիտակ մահը»*:
Ամբողջական մթերքից առանձին նյութերի անջատումը և լայն կիրառումը սննդի մեջ վնասակար է անրադառնում առողջության վրա:
Օրինակ՝ պինդ ճարպերի օգտագործումը ուղղակիորեն կապված է կաթնագեղձերի , արյունատար համակարգի, հաստ աղիի քաղցկեղի ու սկրելոզի հետ:
Համով արհեստական նյութերը /կոկա կոլա պեպսի կոլա, ֆանտա/ որոնք պաորւնակում են շաքար , ֆոսֆորաթթու, կոֆեին, արհեստական ներկեր, խիստ վնասաբար են ազդում մարդկանց առողջության վրա որոնք առաջ են բերում -Ճարպակալում, տարբեր ոսկրային հիվանդութույններ, երիկամային քարեր, սրտանոթային հիվանդություններ/և այս ամենը շատ խիստ մեծ ցուցանիշ է կազմում/

Այսքանը այս թեմայից
հետևեք ձեր սննդին և _ապրեցեք առող_ջ :Wink:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Էն, որ ամեն ինչ զտել պետք չի, գիտեի, այ շաքարի այսչափ արհեստականության մասին չգիտեի: Բայց շաքարը ճակնդեղից չե՞ն ստանում, էդ բնական չի՞:

Ամենաշատը չեմ ընդունում ջրի զտումը: Ինձ համար էդ նույնն ա, որ ճաշը զտեն ու միայն բուլյոնը խորհուրդ տան գործածել, աբսուրդ չի՞:

----------

